# New DLP Systems installed at local theater!!!



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Going to see a movie tonight after class so I thought I'd take a look at the local Carmike Cinemas. Turns out theya re being restorized a bit (hard to believe cause the y are awesome now as it) to have Faroudja DLP projectors installed in each theater. :jump: :jump: :jump: 

So I am on break at class and call to see whats the deal and the manager tells me they are getting all the latest DTS-ES and Dolby Digital EX processors and some new EQ equipment. I informed him on the REW tool which he said he'll check it out. Not sure that it will help to the scale of a theater but hey if he can Re-EQ and balance it out every once in a while that would way cool.

~Bob


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd be curious to see what the FR looks like in an actual theater after everything is properly calibrated.


----------

